# Боли в крестце



## Novikovaanna (21 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте, беспокоят боли слева от крестца, в основном под вечер, слабого стреляющего характера, но если работаю на ногах или сижу, несут ноющий характер, со сном уходят, утром как не в чем не бывало и так больше месяца. Мрт пояснично крестцового отдела толком ничего не выявило, только маленькие протрузии 4 и 5 позвонков видны на снимке но о них не написали даже в заключении. Очень беспокоит темная област в зоне крестца, прилагаю фото.


----------



## La murr (21 Янв 2019)

@Novikovaanna, Анна, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2019)

При хорошем Мрт надо искать причину в мышцах и суставах.
Врачи смотрели?
Снимки осмотрю на большом экране, но на форуме есть рентгенолог, который при сомнении пересматривает снимки.


----------



## Novikovaanna (22 Янв 2019)

Не подскажите к какому рентгенологу на сайте обратиться ? Я вижу что многие врачи которые отображаются в разделе давно не посещают сайт.
Насчёт пятна кто то говорил что это артерия или связка , кто говорил что пустота, т.е отверстие в крестце, третья версия была от нейрохирурга что возможно я неровно лежала и на снимке некоторые костные структуры проявились раньше чем на другой стороне


----------



## AIR (22 Янв 2019)

Novikovaanna написал(а):


> беспокоят боли слева от крестца, в основном под вечер, слабого стреляющего характера, но если работаю на ногах или сижу, несут ноющий характер, со сном уходят, утром как не в чем не бывало


Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия и как результат нарушение статики перегружают мышцы в месте прикрепления к крестцу,  устают и побаливают к вечеру..


Novikovaanna написал(а):


> Насчёт пятна кто то говорил что это артерия или связка , кто говорил что пустота, т.е отверстие в крестце, третья версия была от нейрохирурга что возможно я неровно лежала и на снимке некоторые костные структуры проявились раньше чем на другой стороне


Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия также немного "скручивает" таз, поэтому лежа одна его половинка выше другой и срез МРТ справа и слева получается на разных уровнях... Поэтому "справа" отличается от "слева" Тоже мне, трагедию нашли!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2019)

Novikovaanna написал(а):


> Не подскажите к какому рентгенологу на сайте обратиться?


*doclega*
Лучевая диагностика
Врач-рентгенолог


----------



## Novikovaanna (22 Янв 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия и как результат нарушение статики перегружают мышцы в месте прикрепления к крестцу,  устают и побаливают к вечеру..
> 
> Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия также немного "скручивает" таз, поэтому лежа одна его половинка выше другой и срез МРТ справа и слева получается на разных уровнях... Поэтому "справа" отличается от "слева" Тоже мне, трагедию нашли!



Сначала боли усиливались при сидении и положении лёжа на спине, потом мне прописали мильгамму и Мидокалм, и они стали беспокоить преимущественно под вечер, и стоя и лёжа даже могут появиться внезапно  . Это подходит под ваш диагноз. Периодически также возникают покалывания в правой стопе, и чувство будто стопу печет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2019)

Печь может из-за невралгии Мортона.


----------



## Novikovaanna (22 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Печь может из-за невралгии Мортона.


Так если неврома должна же быть шишечка над пальцами ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2019)

Нет, должно быть плоскостопие.
Это просто для понимания, что надо и другие причины рассматривать.


----------



## Novikovaanna (22 Янв 2019)

Протрузии маленькие могут давать такие симптомы, посмотрите пожалуйста на этом снимке они видны.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2019)

Срезаны поперечные снимки, но по всему не должны.


----------



## Novikovaanna (22 Янв 2019)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2019)

Да, все хорошо.


----------



## Novikovaanna (26 Янв 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия и как результат нарушение статики перегружают мышцы в месте прикрепления к крестцу,  устают и побаливают к вечеру..
> 
> Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия также немного "скручивает" таз, поэтому лежа одна его половинка выше другой и срез МРТ справа и слева получается на разных уровнях... Поэтому "справа" отличается от "слева" Тоже мне, трагедию нашли!




В чем может быть причина умеренных ноющих болей, которые не усиливаются при движении и наклонах, наоборот проявляется сидя, стоя или лёжа. Слева от крестца немного отдаёт в ягодицу


----------



## Novikovaanna (26 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, рентгенолог обнаружил протрузию на части снимка который я вам не показывала , подскажите может быть ноющая боль в левой части крестца из за такой протрузии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2019)

Есть. Но причиной боли эта боль являться не может.


----------



## AIR (27 Янв 2019)

Novikovaanna написал(а):


> В чем может быть причина умеренных ноющих болей, которые не усиливаются при движении и наклонах, наоборот проявляется сидя, стоя или лёжа


Вобще то выше писал.
При движении мышцы работают и этим активизирует местную микроциркуляцию. .. А когда напряжены тонически или не работают , то застой и скованность увеличиваются... Вот и ноют...


Novikovaanna написал(а):


> Слева от крестца немного отдаёт в ягодицу


Разумеется, по ходу  мышцы..


----------



## Novikovaanna (28 Янв 2019)

@AIR, а не подскажите как устранить тоническое напряжение, физические нагрузки, зарядку на группу этих мышц ? Была у мануального терапевта он похрустел моим позвоночником, сказал что выровнял таз, якобы одна сторона была немного выше другой, на мышцы никак не воздействовал, никакого массажа не провёл, но ушло онемение и покалывания в правой стопе, ноющая мышечная боль слева осталась. Не очень вызвал доверие специалист, так как на весь приём ушло минут 15-20 за который я заплатила 2000, сказал что никаких курсов мануальной терапии больше проводить не нужно.


----------



## AIR (28 Янв 2019)

Novikovaanna написал(а):


> на мышцы никак не воздействовал, никакого массажа не провёл,


Изначально проблема  -  мышечно-тонические нарушения и если 
с ними не заниматься, стойкого положительного эффекта не будет.  


Novikovaanna написал(а):


> А не подскажите как устранить тоническое напряжение, физические нагрузки, зарядку на группу этих мышц ?


Дело в том, что показывать надо, иначе чуть не так или чуть не там и эффект от упражнений резко падает..


----------



## Novikovaanna (1 Фев 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Изначально проблема  -  мышечно-тонические нарушения и если
> с ними не заниматься, стойкого положительного эффекта не будет.
> 
> Дело в том, что показывать надо, иначе чуть не так или чуть не там и эффект от упражнений резко падает..


Вы уверенны что проблема именно в мышечно тонических нарушениях а не например в суставах? Или костных структурах


----------



## AIR (1 Фев 2019)

Novikovaanna написал(а):


> Вы уверенны что проблема именно в мышечно тонических нарушениях а не например в суставах? Или костных структурах


Зуб даю!
P.S. Но настаивать не буду, выбирайте тот вариант, который Вам более нравится..


----------



## Novikovaanna (5 Фев 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Вобще то выше писал.
> При движении мышцы работают и этим активизирует местную микроциркуляцию. .. А когда напряжены тонически или не работают , то застой и скованность увеличиваются... Вот и ноют...
> 
> Разумеется, по ходу  мышцы..


Подскажите ещё, если подобные ощущения начали возникать и в мышцах ноги, выше колена спереди и сзади ? Это все может быть проявлением мышечно-тонической асимметрии?


----------



## AIR (5 Фев 2019)

Novikovaanna написал(а):


> Подскажите ещё, если подобные ощущения начали возникать и в мышцах ноги, выше колена спереди и сзади ? Это все может быть проявлением мышечно-тонической асимметрии?


Вас же все равно "терзают смутные сомненья" по поводу моих заключений. . 
В данном случае надо точнее смотреть,  где именно ощущения,  какая нога или обе.. Смотреть конституцию, осанку и т.д.. Может быть и мышечного характера. .


----------



## Novikovaanna (5 Фев 2019)

@AIR, дело в том что смотрели и невролог и мануальный терапевт, патологий не выявили явных, А с мышцами никто не работал, не прощупывал, грамотного специалиста не так просто найти к сожалению, поэтому приходится искать ответы на форумах.
Не то что бы боль больше слабость, будто опускается от ягодицы по ноге, подёргивается немного мышца внутри голени и стопы в спокойном состоянии. При ходьбе левая нога будто менее активна


----------

